# Anyone bought one lately?????



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

This is a great van i've had no probs what so ever. Look forward to all your negative replies but even more so the positive ones too, and don't say I didn't know there were any. always keeps me amused as always :lol:


----------



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

*Grande Frontier*

Ok, anyone come across an Autotrail Grande Frontier recently and really loved it, I can't be the only one out 57 made. Keepig it at the top, well for now anyway


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Take a look here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-93856-autotrail-a-class-grand-frontier-2006.html


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I saw one a fortnight ago at the Newcastleton Caravan Club Site. 

It looked Fab !!!

Freddiebooks


----------



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks freddie, the van has had lots of flac, but as a second hand buy it's great value. I think a lot of the negativity is from people who have owned it from new and have paid the silly price of £69995 when new and also, (my mate said this and that) Chinese whispers. Builders can build a thousand homes but you will always get a percentage where the windows or the doors will leak. Thats life!!!!! :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The only problem I have had with cheyenne is the GRP rear end.
It seems to get lots of cracks in the gelcoat during winter.
Otherwise spot on.
Cant have anything bigger due to son in laws driving license limit at 3500kg

Dave p


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

I am one of the people who paid the silly price of £69,995 for a Grand frontiere. I ordered it in Oct 2005 and finally took delivery end of July 2006.
Yes it was beautiful to look at but started to fall apart after just a few miles. (well documented on this forum)
I bit the bullet and part-exchanged it after 12 weeks and pages and pages of problems, to and fro the factory etc etc ........
Obviously an end of the day, week, month, year... van!!!

Ken


----------



## oldmokey (May 27, 2007)

Kennyboy.

Were you the guy I met in Barnmouth who was putting on his Wellies to go into his van?


----------

